# Gaming-PC



## Dueliist (14. September 2013)

Hey Community,
würde gerne wissen ob die Zusammenstellung vom folgendem System soweit ok ist.

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Habe allerdings vorher das System dann zunächst nur über die onboard Graka zu betreiben, da ich mir die "richtige" Graka dann zu meinem baldigen Geburststag wünschen
würde.(Bin noch Schüler)
Gehe davon aus das die onboard Graka zunächst Spiele wie Lol,Mw3 o.Ä. solange auf mittleren oder niedrigen Einstellungen packen würde. 

Dueliist


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (14. September 2013)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, ob die Grafikkarte von der Länge her ins Gehäuse passt...

Ansonsten: Locked and Loaded (:


----------



## Oozy (14. September 2013)

Hi 

Sieht ganz gut aus. Mainboard tauschen gegen das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H (gutes Layout, bessere Laneanbindung, super Support) oder ASUS Z87 Plus (auch gutes Layout, sehr gute Lüftersteuerung, schlechter Support).
Grafikkarte tauschen gegen die MSI GTX 770 Twin Frozr (leiseste) Inno 3D iChill GTX 770 (kühlste). Netzteil austauschen gegen ein E9 450 W, da besserer Lüfter, bessere Effizienz und 5 Jahre Garantie (+ 1 Jahr vor-Ort Austauschservice). 
Fürs Shinobi brauchst du noch einen 120mm-Lüfter, z.B. der Enermax T.B. Silence oder Scythe Slip Stream oder Be Quiet! Silent Wings Pure.

MfG


----------



## Legacyy (14. September 2013)

Das L7 ist veraltet und nicht empfehlendwert. Da würde ich was neueres nehmen:
be quiet! Pure Power L8 500W ATX 2.4 (BN223) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ansonsten siehts gut aus


----------



## grenn-CB (14. September 2013)

Nimm lieber das System Power 7 450Watt.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Hmm laut Welcher CPU Kühler passt in welches Gehäuse + maximale Grafikkartenlänge [Archiv] - Planet 3DNow! Forum passen 260mm Graka's in das Shinobi womit nur die MSI N770 TF 2GD5/OC Twin Frozr Gaming, GeForce GTX 770, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V282-052R) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland in Frage kommen würde, wäre dann allerdings auf den mm genau.
Welche ähnlichen Gehäuse wären denn sonst gut?Sharkoon T28?
Und ist die Inno3D ichill auch schon von Haus aus oc'd?
Als Mainboard würde ich dann wohl das Gigabyte nehmen.

Dueliist


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

In das Shinobi passen Grafikkarten bis zu 32cm Test: BitFenix Shinobi (Seite 3) - ComputerBase


----------



## Darkknightrippper (15. September 2013)

Ich hab in meinem Shinobi eine Powercolor HD 7950 PCS+ und die ist 275mm lang.
Laut der Website von BitFenix passen Grafikkarten mit einer max. Länge von 325mm rein.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Oh okay  
Dann ist es vllt ein Fehler in der Liste oder älteres Modell.
Kühlt der be quiet Gehäusekühler deutlich besser?Schließlich ist er laut Geizhals ~7db lauter als die 2 anderen und leicht teurer.
Und ist die Inno3D von Haus aus wie die MSI Oc'd?


----------



## Restyn (15. September 2013)

Das sieht doch ganz gut aus 
Wie bereits erwähnt wurde, würde ich zu einem neueren NT greifen evt mit weniger Watt, da du nie mehr als 300 Watt verbrauchen wirst, auch wenn du ocest. Das Mainboard ist aber auch in Ordnung, hier evt ein Gigabyte-mainboard, da ich nicht so der MSI-Fan bin 

Gruß
Restyn


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

Ich würde auch eher das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H oder nehmen oder das Asus Z87-A


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Ja würde wie im 2.Post geschreiben dann zum Gigabyte Modell von AWR4FI greifen und zu dem e9 450w.
Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 8gb ram zu 16gb  und mehr als 1600 Mhz zu nehmen?
Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die CPU ja nur bis 1600 hab aber schon gesehen das auch ram's mit mehr Mhz für diese CPU's 4570/4670(k) empfohlen wurden.


----------



## Restyn (15. September 2013)

Der Unterschied zwischen 1600 Mhz oder beispielsweise 2300 Mhz ist nicht wirklich spürbar. Wenn du nur zockst, reichen 8Gb vollkommen. Wenn du aber auch noch viel renderst oder andere anspruchsvolle Dinge, würde ich zu 16Gb greifen.


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Lohnt sich der Aufpreis von 8gb ram zu 16gb  und mehr als 1600 Mhz zu nehmen?


Nur zum Zocken nein, für grössere Bilderbearbeitung, Rendern oder Videobearbeitung ja.



> Soweit ich weiß unterstützt die CPU ja nur bis 1600 hab aber schon gesehen das auch ram's mit mehr Mhz für diese CPU's 4570/4670(k) empfohlen wurden.


Das lohnt sich nur für Benchmarks, auch dort nur einige Pünktchen. Sollte der 1866 billiger als 1600 sein, und CL9/1.5V/LP, dann kannst du selbstverständlich den nehmen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Ich denke ich werde dann beim 8b 1600 bleiben.
Lohnt sich denn der kleine Aufpreis beim be quiet Gehäusekühler.
Zusätzlich wäre er ja auch noch lauter.
und ist die Inno3D GTX 770 nun auch schon Oc'd wie die MSI oder Gigabyte Version?


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Lohnt sich denn der kleine Aufpreis beim be quiet Gehäusekühler.


Die Enermax T.B. Silence oder Scythe Slip Stream würden reichen.



> Und ist die Inno3D GTX 770 nun auch schon Oc'd wie die MSI oder Gigabyte Version?


Ja, die Inno 3D iChill ist schon werkseitig übertaktet, wie auch di MSI und Gigabyte.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Welche der 3 hat denn die meiste Leistung?
Und war ich richtig in der Annahme das die onboard für Spiele wie Lol kurzzeitig ausreicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Von der Leistung tun sich die Karten so gut wie nix. Spürst garantiert keinen Unterschied.

Die MSI ist P/L mäßig vorne, die Inno ist einfach nur endgeil und etwas teurer. Wenn der Preis für die bei max. ~ 365,- Euro liegt, würde ich die nehmen 

Und ja, die Onboard Grafik reicht locker, auch für Crysis 3 oder ähnliches, dann aber nur auf niedrigen Einstellungen (Is ja klar)

Grid 2 - on Intel HD Graphics 4600 Benchmark - YouTube

Intel HD 4600 Graphics - League of Legends - Full ARAM - YouTube

Battlefield3 on Haswell i5 integrated GPU (HD 4600) - YouTube


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Die Onboard reicht für LoL und co. gut aus.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Danke erstmal für die Hilfe soweit  
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland wäre dann meine momentane Zusammenstellung.
Wirken sich SSD Fesplatten auch auf's zocken aus oder nur wie schnell geladen wird usw.?
Bzw. könnte ich später auch noch mein Betreibssystem von der Sata auf die SSD packen?
Und wieviel kann ich bei dieser Zusammenstellung bei den neu erscheinenden Spielen wie GTA5,BF4 usw. erwarten?

MfG


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Die Liste sieht schon sehr gut aus. Wenn du das Geld vorhanden sein sollte, würde ich der CPU einen stärkeren Kühler gönnen, wie den EKL Alpenföhn K2 (84000000057) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland.
Durch die SSD wird das Spiel viel schneller geladen und es kommt zu keinen Nachladeruckler, die bei einer HDD auftreten könnten.
Die GTX 770 wird sicherlich bei den Spielen einiges leisten, auf sehr hoch sollte das schon gehen bei 1080p.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Sieht sehr gut aus 

Die SSD beschleunigt lediglich das booten und ein paar Spiele laden schneller (Allerdings alles seeehr schnell ). Programme starten ebenso schnell.

Betriebssystem würde ich neu draufziehen. Keine Kungelei. Vom alten System auf das neue übertragen ist ka...cke.

BF4 wird auf jeden Fall auf hohen Einstellungen sehr cremig laufen. GTA5 kommt ja erstmal nicht für PC, würde aber auch cremig laufen.


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Im Moment gibt es außer Crysis 3 kein Spiel, was die 770 in FullHD nicht packt.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Bf4 wird doch denke ich eine bessere Grafik haben wie Crysis 3.
Demnach wird die 770 dieses auch wohl nicht in HD packen oder seh ich das falsch?
Welche Graka's werden denn überhaupt Bf4 in HD auf Ultra packen?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Meine Karte schafft BF3 auf Hoch, also mach dir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Die Bf4 Ansprüche werden denke ich doch nochmal merkbar steigen oder nicht?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Ne, dass wird nicht so sein. 
Die Engine verdient ihren Namen sowieso nicht.


----------



## quantenslipstream (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Die Bf4 Ansprüche werden denke ich doch nochmal merkbar steigen oder nicht?


 
Was BF3 schaffte, wird auch BF4 schaffen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Das hoffe ich doch bei der 770.
Wird die 770 die neuen Spiele "nur" auf hohen Einstellungen packen oder teilweise auch auf den max.Einstellungen?
Oder reichen für die max.Einstellungen nur noch Graka's wie die Titan oder 690?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Wenn du bei allem Max haben willst, dann reicht keine Karte. 
Obwohl der Unterschied zwischen der Höchsten und Zweithöchsten kaum erkennbar ist.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Nichtmal 2 Gtx Titan oder 2 690 reichen für alles auf max.?
Wieso werden Grafikansprüche verwendet die keine Grafikkarte schafft?

Edit:Kann man Wndows 7 auch für weniger als 76 bei mindfactory kriegen?
Hatte gestern in einem Thread ein Link gesehen wo es Win 7 HP-64bit für 20 gab.
Weiß aber nicht wieso es so günstig war.


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Weil es geht?
Und mit 2x 690 wird man keinen Spaß haben.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Funktionieren 2 690 nicht zsm?


----------



## ztrew (15. September 2013)

Doch aber du hast damit 4 gpus im rechner was dann zu schlimmen mikrorucklern führt.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Okay.
Idee zu meiner obigen Frage?Geht doch denke ich mal bestimmt i-wie biliger.


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Klar, das ist bei PC Fritz so billig.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Wieso ist das da denn so billig?Sind das nur gefälschte Windowsversionen?


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wieso ist das da denn so billig?Sind das nur gefälschte Windowsversionen?



Nein, das sind ganz normale und offizielle Dell OEM-Versionen. Es wurde entschieden, dass Händler diese günstigen, nur für System Builder gedachten, Windows-Lizenzen verkaufen dürfen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Professional ist doch weit besser als die HP Version oder nicht?Wieso ist dann die Professional Version günstiger als die HP Version?


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Home Premium kann bis max. 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher verwalten, Professional bis 192 GB. Das ist der Hauptunterschied der beiden Versionen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Wer baut denn 192 Gb Arbeitsspeicher in seinen PC ?
Und wieso ist die Professional Version dann günstiger bei pcfritz?


----------



## ztrew (15. September 2013)

Ich denke mal weil die nachfrage höher ist.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Hmm dann sollte man die 32-Bit Version doch wenigstens günstiger machen als die 64-Bit oder nicht?


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wer baut denn 192 Gb Arbeitsspeicher in seinen PC ?


Das geht sowieso beim normalen Endkunden nicht, da die Mainboards gar nicht genug RAM-Bänke zur Verfügung stellen. Bei Workstations etc. kann man die schon brauchen.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Home Premium kann bis max. 16 GB Arbeitsspeicher verwalten, Professional bis 192 GB. Das ist der Hauptunterschied der beiden Versionen.


 
Wer weiß was die Zukunft noch bringt
Zudem ist bei Professional der Windows XP Modus möglich den man nachträglich kostenlos herunterladen kann.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Ist es immer noch so das die 8gb ram 1600 von corsair standardmäßig nur 1333mhz haben?
Habe ich grade gelesen.


----------



## ztrew (15. September 2013)

Das 1600 steht für 1600 mhz.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Ich weiß
http://www.amazon.de/Corsair-Vengea...lh_di_t_dup?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3JWKAKR8XB7XF
laut den rezensionen laufen die standardmäßig aber auf 1333 nicht auf 1600.Sind allerdings von 2012.


----------



## ztrew (15. September 2013)

Achso es kann sein das manche mbs den ram nicht ganz erkennen das kann mit jedem passieren das muss man dann einfach im bios wieder richtig einstellen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Jap 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ist dann jetzt meine Zusammenstellung + Win 7 von PcFritz
müsste ja jetzt alles zsm passen


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Ist bei den meisten 1600ern so, das die erstmal auf 1333 laufen. Einfach im Bios XMP Profil aktivieren, und schon laufen die auf 1600 MHz.

Geile Zusammenstellung .


----------



## grenn-CB (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Jap
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> ist dann jetzt meine Zusammenstellung + Win 7 von PcFritz
> müsste ja jetzt alles zsm passen


 
Sieht super aus, falls du noch ein Sichtfenster haben willst könnte man das Arc Midi R2 oder das R4 mit Sichtfenster nehmen und dazu das E9 480W mit CM.


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Den Warenkorb kannst du eintüten, sieht sehr gut aus. Das R2/4 mit Sichtfenster wäre natürlich ganz lecker, dazu aber ein Netzteil mit CM, da die Kabel sonst so lose im Gehäuse liegen, was mMn optisch durchs Sichtfenster nicht so dolle aussieht.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Sieht super aus, falls du noch ein Sichtfenster haben willst könnte man das Arc Midi R2 oder das R4 mit Sichtfenster nehmen und dazu das E9 480W mit CM.
Habe doch keine Led's oder sowas verbaut womit sich ein sichtfenster lohne würde oder nicht?und wieso bräuchte ich dann 480w anstatt 450?

EDIT: Mit dem Netzteil hat sich ja schon geklärt


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Habe doch keine Led's oder sowas verbaut womit sich ein sichtfenster lohne würde oder nicht?


Was noch nicht ist, kann noch werden 
Auf seinen fetten Kühler zu schauen, kann schon Glücksgefühle auslösen, so wie bei Rosi


----------



## ztrew (15. September 2013)

Doch die graka kann schön leuchten.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Das r2 geht doch garnicht, da die Graka nicht rein passen würde mit 295mm.
Außerdem wieviel kosten denn Led's?Falls ich mal sowas machen will.


----------



## Pommesbunker (15. September 2013)

Du wirst den oberen HDD Käfig doch sowieso nicht brauchen? Ich hab auch nur den unteren mit den 3 HDD Plätzen drin, weil die Luft dann besser durch kann.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Hmm stimmt auch wieder.Brauche ich bei dem Gehäuse auch einen zusätzlichen Lüfter?
Und wie teuer sind denn jetzt Led's?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Nein, da sind gute dabei.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Im Arc R2 sind ab Werk 3 x 140mm Lüfter verbaut. Die reichen auch für starkes OC . Und integrierte Lüftersteuerung (5,7 und 12 Volt) 

LEDs kosten nen Appel und ´n Ei : Lüfter mit Hersteller: Enermax, Besonderheiten: LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die Apollish sind sehr empfehlenswert.

Case-Modding mit Typ: Laser LED Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Case-Modding mit Typ: CCF/Kaltlichtkathodenröhre Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

bitfenix | Geizhals Deutschland

BitFenix.com » Products » Premium Modding » Alchemy LED Strips


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Wenn ich aber einen PC mit Led's haben möchte muss ich die 3 Lüfter dennoch ersetzen oder nicht?Auch wenn die Werkslüfter eig gut sind.

EDIT:Welche Led's dienen welchem Zweck?Brauch ich die alle nur um das Seitenteil zu beleuchten?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Ja, das müsstest du.


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Das ist nur eine Auswahl, was so geht. Du musst ja nicht alles einbauen. 

Eine abschaltbare LED Kette von innen ums Fenster kommt schon ganz gut. Soll ja auch geschmackvoll aussehen .


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Brauch ich denn alle 4 verschiedenen Led Arten oder nur 1?

EDIT: Ist schon überflüssig  

Welche der 4 Arten ist denn ne Kette?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Du brauchst keine. 

Das sind alles nur Möglichkeiten.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Ist mir schon klar das ich keine brauche  
Schöner aussehen tuts ja schon mit sonem leuchtendem Seitenteil 
Muss ich ja auch noch nicht sofort einbauen.Kann ich ja auch noch später.

EDIT:Welches wäre denn die beste Methode damit die Scheibe gut ausgeleuchtet ist?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

LED Ketten : bitfenix alchemy | Geizhals Deutschland

Gibt´s natürlich auch noch andere Hersteller und auch günstiger : DIODER Lichtleiste 4-tlg., LED - IKEA

LED Kette RGB | eBay


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Leuchten die Ketten nur den Rand aus oder das komplette Fenster?
Bei einer Kette muss ich die Kühler nicht austauschen oder?


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Nein, die Lüfter müsstest Du bei einer Kette nicht ausbauen.

Guck doch mal hier rein : Casemods


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

Hab mir schon mal ein paar angeschaut, aber ich denke das kann erstmal noch warten 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wird dann jetzt denke ich mal meine Zusammenstellung werden 
Danke soweit für die Hilfe


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Das passt, aber bei einem Seitenfenster sollte man schon Kabelmanagement nehmen.


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Hab mir schon mal ein paar angeschaut, aber ich denke das kann erstmal noch warten
> Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
> wird dann jetzt denke ich mal meine Zusammenstellung werden
> Danke soweit für die Hilfe



Sieht recht gut aus, nur wieso sind da zwei Laufwerke drin? 
Bei einem Gehäuse mit Fenster würde ich das 480W mit abnehmbaren Kabeln (CM) nehmen, da die sonst durch das Fenster gesehen werden...


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Das passt, aber bei einem Seitenfenster sollte man schon Kabelmanagement nehmen.



Man kann die übrigen Kabel ja im hinteren Teil des Cases verstecken. 
Die sieht man dann auch nicht mehr.
Der aufpreis lohnt nicht so wirklich


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Man hat dafür Kabelsalat und einen schlechten Luftstrom.


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

Bei den meisten Cases gibt es hinten einen 3 cm breiten spalt um dort die Kabel durchzuführen.  Wenn man die andern dort versteckt wird da nix den Luftstrom stören. Und den Kabelsalat wird man auch nicht sehen.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Sieht recht gut aus, nur wieso sind da zwei Laufwerke drin?


 
Gute Frage weiß ich selber nicht 
Das Netzteil zu tauschen hab ich ganz vergessen


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W ATX 2.31 (E9-CM-480W/BN197) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
war das Netzteil gemeit doer ein anderes?


----------



## Monsjo (15. September 2013)

Das wars.


----------



## Dueliist (15. September 2013)

So dann jetzt aber 
Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Jetzt müsste alles passen.


----------



## heldarious (15. September 2013)

Ja. Kannste ao bestellen


----------



## Rosigatton (15. September 2013)

Jepp, wird ne geile Maschine


----------



## Oozy (15. September 2013)

Kaufen! Ich sage jetzt schon viel Spass


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

So sieht das gut aus, ein Feedback zum Rechner kann auch gerne gemacht werden.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Ach ja: Ich werf als Gegenstück zur GTX770 mal eine HD 7970 von AMD rein. Meine Kaufempfehlung ist die HIS HD 7970 IceQ X^2 Ghz. Edition. Kühl, leise, schnell und ohne V-Lock. Und bevor Legacyy wieder rummeckert, auch eine Non-Ghz. ist völlig ausreichend und lässt sich auf das Niveau OCen.
Warum AMD? Zwar sind 3% mehr Leistung von werk aus irrelevant, aber die Karten bringen mehr Potenzial nach oben mit. Außerdem gibt es zur GraKa 4 Spiele (neuerdings DEINER Wahl) gratis dazu. Also von dir aus auch Crysis 3.
LG (:


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Seit Never Settle Forever gibt es nur noch drei dabei aber auch seiner Wahl.
Bei der GTX 670 kann man aber auch zwei dazu bekommen.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Also habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden, dass die HD 7970 overclocked mehr Leistung hat als die 770?Wie siehts denn preislich aus bei dieser bestimmten 7970er?
Ich denke die 3 Spiele werden auch nicht alle Spiele wie Crysis sein oder?

EDIT:Habe grade in den mindfactory Rezensionen zum r2 gelesen das dieses fehlende Bohungen hat und Bohrungen teilweise schräg sind.
Ist das auch beim r4 der Fall?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Bei der spiele-Aktion sind topaktuelle Spiele dabei!
Übertaktet hat die GraKa mehr Leistung, dass ist richtig! Auch von Werk aus bringt sie 3% mehr Leistung. Die erwähnte HIS kostet 350 Euro. Als Non-Ghz. ist sie etwas billiger. Wie viel die Sapphire kostet, weis ich nicht.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Nimm lieber die HD7970GHz von Asus für 285€ ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Hmm also ist die 7970 besser und billiger, da 3 kostenlose aktuelle Spiele dabei sind richtig?Die 7970 wird doch irgendeinen Nachteil haben oder etwa nicht?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Mir fallen keine ein. Liegt vielleicht daran, dass ich sehr zufrieden bin. (;


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Etwas mehr Verbrauch und Lautstärke.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Verbrauch ist größtenteils untragisch. Am Netzteil änderts kaum was.
Lautstärke kann ich nicht zustimmen. Kommt auf die Lüfter drauf an. Die HIS ist flüsterleise.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Hmm also ist die 7970 stärker + Bonus, dafür etwas mehr Verbrauch und Lärm
Wie lange geht die Aktion wohl noch mit den Spielen?


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Das "Etwas" wurde übersehen?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Hmm also ist die 7970 stärker + Bonus, dafür etwas mehr Verbrauch und Lärm
> Wie lange geht die Aktion wohl noch mit den Spielen?


 
Die Never Settle Aktion geht immer weiter^^ Die hält sich schon sehr lange.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Okay aber Crysis 3 gibts doch bei der Aktion garnicht  Ist doch "nur" eine Liste auf ~10 Spiele begrenzt wo Crysis nicht enthalten ist.

EDIT:Stimmt das mit dem r2, dass die Bohrungen teilweise schräg oder nicht vorhanden sind?


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Nehmen werden sie sich nichts, wir nehmen meist eine 770, weil sie etwas leiser und sparsamer.

Woher kommt das denn?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Komisch... Ich hab noch Crysis 3 dazubekommen :l Offensichtlich musste Crysis 3 für Saints Row Platz machen oder so ähnlich. Trotzdem sind die Spiele ein Argument (;
Die GTX 770er sind etwas sparsamer, dass stimmt. Leiser ... Finde ich nicht, aber da hat jeder seinen Eindruck.
Wer Leistung haben will, muss eben Opfer bringen. Und etwas mehr Energieverbraucht für super OC-Potenzial ist mir auf jeden Fall wert!


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nehmen werden sie sich nichts, wir nehmen meist eine 770, weil sie etwas leiser und sparsamer.
> 
> Woher kommt das denn?




?Den Beitrag verstehe ich grade nicht so ganz


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Er meinte, dass viele im Forum eine GTX 770 nehmen, da diese etwas sparsamer und seiner Meinung nach auch leiser ist. Worauf sich das dahinter bezieht, weiß ich nicht


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

1. Ob 7970, oder 770 ist eig. egal.

2. Woher kommt das mit dem R2?


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Fractal Arc Midi R2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware, 2 von 3 Bewertungen die nicht unbedingt positiv über die Bohrungen schreiben


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Lies dir mal Bewertungen bei Amazon, Alternate o.ä. durch. Man kann ja nicht alles an 2 Bewertungen festmachen (;


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Man sollte auf solche Bewertungen mMn nicht viel geben.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Man kann ja fragen  
Kann ja sein das die Bohrungen aus irgendeinem Grund wirklich so schlecht im r2 sind.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Fragen kostet nichts (:


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Meist bewerten nur Leute die Probleme haben, aber es gibt natürlich Alternativen. Schau dich doch bei Nanoxia um.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Hatte ursprünglich ein Shinobi.Habe jetzt das r2 wegen der Seitenscheibe.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Meist bewerten nur Leute die Probleme haben



So ist es, denn ich vermute das 90% aller die ein Problem haben auch das Produkt bewerten und nur 5-10% der Leute die keine Probleme haben bewerten das Produkt.
Da es mehr Leute gibt die keine Probleme haben sieht es so aus das jeder zweite ein Problem damit hat, obwohl es so gar nicht ist.
Deswegen finde ich bei Mindfactory auch die Verkaufszahl und die RMA Quote ganz sinnvoll das sie dabei steht.


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Ja aber von dem r2 wurden im Gegensatz zu anderen Produkten ja auch "nur" 110 verkauft.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (16. September 2013)

Und warum? Weil man, wenn man zufrieden ist, kaum noch über das Produkt an sich nachdenkt. Man vergisst es^^ Wenn man aber ein Problem damit hat, denkt man ständig dran und bewertet es letztendlich negativ.


----------



## grenn-CB (16. September 2013)

Aber es hat eine Quote von 0% bei der RMA  Fractal Arc Midi R2 Midi Tower ohne Netzteil schwarz - Hardware,


----------



## Dueliist (16. September 2013)

Stimmt die habe ich noch gar nicht gesehen  
Muss mich dann wohl nur entscheiden ob 7970 oder 770.


----------



## Monsjo (16. September 2013)

Einfach ne Münze.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

7970! 
Und dann musst du noch schauen, ob du eine GHz-Edition oder eine "normale" nimmst. In beiden Fällen rate ich zu einer HIS (:


----------



## Rosigatton (17. September 2013)

Die HIS kann aber gegen diese definitiv nicht anstinken : ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Ich wäre bei der Asus HD 7970 Matrix Platinum skeptisch  Ich kenne jemand, der schon die 3. Karte zurückgeschickt hat, weil sie nicht vernünftig zu übertakten war  So werden es wohl die meisten "Bencher" gemacht haben und haben sich so die OC-Krücken gegenseitig untergeschoben  Und jetzt sind vermutlich nur noch OC-Fail-Karten im Umlauf 

Da würde ich lieber zur ASUS Radeon HD 7970, DC2T-3GD5, 3GB GDDR5 Grafikkarte greifen, die ist wenigstens leiser als die Matrix Platinum.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Sehe ich nicht so. Beides ausgezeichnete Karten!


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Wird die 7970 denn auch auf dem selben Niveau bleiben wie die 770?Weiß ja nicht ob die 770 etwas zukunftsbasierendes besitzt was die 7970 nicht hat.
Die 770 ist ja erst ein paar Monate da, die 7970 knapp 1 Jahr.

Könnte ich theoretisch auch beide Karten 2mal in meinen PC packen?Wenn die mal veraltet sind oder lohnt sowas dann gar nicht mehr und lieber ne gute Einzel?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Lieber nur eine. Es gibt bis auf Crysis 3 kein Spiel, dass du nicht auf Ultra kriegen wirst.
Ich empfehle die 7970 nicht wegen den von Werk aus 3% mehr Leistung (Peanuts), sondern wegen dem Potenzial nach oben, was für die Zukunft gesehen günstiger ist.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Ich verstehe nicht so ganz wieso die 7970 mit nur 3% mehr von Werk aus so entschieden mehr Potenzial nach oben hat?

EDIT: Am 6.8. wurde auf mindfactory geschrieben das die Inno3D 770 auch auf dem 6. Platz ist bei chip.
Weiß jetzt nicht genau wo die 7970 sich da aufgehalten hat.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Weil man eine AMD leichter übertakten kann, den Speicher kann man vernachlässigen.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Richtig. Potenzial = Overclocking. Das hängt weniger von der von-Werk-Taktung ab, sondern mehr vom Chip. Und da hat AMD die besseren Karten.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Nicht immer, er kann auch einen totalen Krüppel bekommen, der kein Mhz mehr macht. 

Da sollte man nicht verallgemeinern.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Dann sollte ers aber zurückschicken. Und unwahrscheinlich ist das auch. Trifft aber auch auf NVIDIA zu.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Eine Karte kaufen und wenn sie nicht gut OCbar ist zurückschicken? Das ist echt sehr nett.  


ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> . Trifft aber auch auf NVIDIA zu.


 Habe ich was Anderes gesagt?


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Also wenn ich das richtig sehe, dann tendiert ihr eher zur 7970, da man sie besser übertakten kann und mehr Leistung in Zukunft rausholen wird richtig?Von der 770 wird ja eig auch positiv gesprochen und wieso wurde die 770 empfohlen wenn man für weniger die 7970 mit mehr Leistung + Boni kriegt?Passt eine Intel CPU besser zu einer nvidia als AMD?


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Quatsch. Warum viele zur NVIDIA raten, weiß ich nicht. NVIDIA ist wohl einfach populärer. Aber Dinge wie Never Settle Forever sind einfach Kaufargumente!


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Nö, wir nehmen nVidia, weil es das bessere Gesamtprodukt ist und man kann sie auch gut übertakten, aber entscheiden musst du. 

@ManOfTheDawn Und warum haben wir vor der 7x0-Reihe AMD empfohlen?


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> Dann sollte ers aber zurückschicken. Und unwahrscheinlich ist das auch. Trifft aber auch auf NVIDIA zu.



Machst du das etwa auch?
Wie kann man so was empfehlen?
Immerhin sind diese Leute daran Schuld das bald alle leiden müssen und man fürs zurücksenden noch extra Geld zahlen muss.
Zudem würde ich den Grafikkartenkauf nicht von den Spielen ausmachen, sondern das als kleine Zugabe sehen.

Und vor der GTX 7xx habe ich auch oft AMD Empfohlen, mittlerweile so gut wie nicht mehr da Nvidia oft das bessere Angebot hat, aber das wird sich bald bestimmt wieder ändern.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Habt ihr das?
Klar kann man NVIDIA auch übertakten, aber lange nicht so weit wie AMD!


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Also inwiefern hat die 770 jetzt das bessere Gesamtprodukt?Ich dachte die 7970 hat mehr Leistung beim übertakten?


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Leiser, sparsamer, PhysX,  "neuer" und mMn bessere Refdesigns. (Inno3D macht keine AMD-Karten )


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Du denkst richtig. Und das Programm von HIS namens iTurbo macht das ganze kinderleicht!


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> Klar kann man NVIDIA auch übertakten, aber lange nicht so weit wie AMD!



Zeige mir doch mal bitte eine zuverlässige seriöse Quelle dazu.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Habe ich das richtig verstanden auf der NVIDIA Homepage das PhysX sozusagen Spielen kleine "Zusatzeffekte" gibt?Und was ist mit Refdesign gemeint?


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Die Standardkühler, toll sind alle nicht, aber bei nVidia kann man sie ertragen. 

Ja, PhysX lässt manche Spiele besser aussehen, ist aber ein nice-to-have.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die Standardkühler, toll sind alle nicht, aber bei nVidia kann man sie ertragen.


 
Müsste ich mir also für die 7970 noch einen extra Kühler anschaffen?


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Nein, ich rede von den Standarddingern, nicht von der HIS.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe:
770                                                                              7970
-leiser                                                                          -3%+ von Werk aus
-sparsamer                                                                   -leichter zu übertakten
-PhysX                                                                        -mehr Leistung in der Zukunft?
-"neuer"

EDIT:anscheinend geht wohl nicht mehr als ein Leerzeichen ...


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Streich den letzten Punkt, AMD ist genau so wenig zukunftssicher wie nVidia. 

Aber es ist *deine* Entscheidung.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Den letzten Punkt streichen und das "leiser" ist genauso nicht korrekt. Wie leise und kühl die Karte ist (egal ob AMD oder NVIDIA) hängt von dem Lüfter der Firma ab. Meine HIS ist leise und kühl, hingegen gibt es auch Lüfter (die gibt es auch für NVIDIA-Karten), die gleich die passende Blasmusik zum Spiel liefern.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Hat die 7970 übertaktet denn mehr Leistung als die 770?Oder hat eine gut übertaktete 770 die selbe Leistung?Muss ja schließlich einen Grund haben das eine teurere Graka ohne "Boni" eher empfohen wird als eine billigere mit "Boni" und mehr Leistung.Geht es bei dem Unterschied nur um ein paar fps oder auch um deutlich mehr?

Habe gerade gelesen das AMD Ende September die 9970 als Konkurenten zur 780/Titan veröffentlichen wollen.

Laut Gamestar war die 7950 Ende August Preis-Tipp für über 300 Grakas und die 770 der P/L Tipp.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

1. Das ist deine Sache.

2. Du kannst auch warten, aber die heißen nicht 9970, sondern anderes. 

3. GameStar ist bei Hardware fast so schlimm wie Bild.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Also wenn ich das jetzt alles richtig verstanden habe:
> 770 7970
> -leiser -3%+ von Werk aus
> -sparsamer -leichter zu übertakten
> ...



Die GTX 770 ist besser als die HD 7970 und auf dem Niveau der HD 7970GHz, die GTX 670 ist 3% langsamer als die HD 7970.


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> 2. Du kannst auch warten, aber die heißen nicht 9970, sondern anderes.


 
Grafikkarten-Testübersicht: Radeon und Geforce - Update: Wettrüsten bei der GTX 780 (September 2013) 



> Die Ablöse im High-End-Segment ist im Gange: Während die Blütezeit der GTX 670/680 zweifellos beendet ist, munkelt man, dass die im August vorgenommenen Radeon-Preissenkungen den Start der "Radeon HD 9970" einläuten. Die High-End-Grafikkarte auf Basis des Hawaii-Grafikchips soll Ende September vorgestellt werden und Nvidias Geforce GTX 780 sowie der GTX Titan Paroli bieten. Wenn es soweit ist, dann lesen Sie natürlich den Test bei PC Games Hardware.


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Neues Namensschema für kommende AMD-Grafikkarten scheint bestätigt 

Warum diskutieren wir überhaupt solange über die Karte? Beide nehmen sich kaum was. Spaß wirst du mit beiden haben.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. September 2013)

Und das die neue AMD Serie auch noch 28nm haben wird ist jetzt auch offiziell bestätigt wobei das eigentlich abzusehen war aber das ist ja nicht schlimm AMD bestätigt Hawaii-GPU in 28 nm - ComputerBase


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Ich empfehle ihm ja die Ghz. (;


----------



## Monsjo (17. September 2013)

Das hätte ich nach gefühlten hundert Erwähnungen nicht gedacht.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (17. September 2013)

Deswegen sag ichs ja nochmal (:  (Ich hab die Ironie erkannt^^)


----------



## Dueliist (17. September 2013)

Welcher ram ist eine gute Alternative zu 
Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
habe grade gesehen kosten bei HWV und mf 75 statt 60


----------



## Softy (17. September 2013)

Den könntest Du nehmen: 8GB Crucial Ballistix Sport DDR3-1600 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit


----------



## quantenslipstream (17. September 2013)

Oder diese. 
8GB Avexir Core Series blaue LED DDR3-2666 DIMM CL11 Dual Kit


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Oder 8GB G.Skill NT Series DDR3-1333 DIMM CL9 Dual Kit - Hardware,


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (18. September 2013)

Alle 3 gut. Ich würde zu G.Skill tendieren. Ich hab übrigens den besagten Corsair RAM drin. Ebenalls empfehlenswert, aber wenns dir zu teuer ist, würde ich zum G.Skill tendieren.


----------



## Dueliist (18. September 2013)

ManOfTheDawn schrieb:


> Alle 3 gut. Ich würde zu G.Skill tendieren. Ich hab übrigens den besagten Corsair RAM drin. Ebenalls empfehlenswert, aber wenns dir zu teuer ist, würde ich zum G.Skill tendieren.


 
Wieso 75 für etwas zahlen was man genauso gut für 55 kriegt oder nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (18. September 2013)

Jepp, so sieht´s aus .


----------



## Dueliist (18. September 2013)

*facepalm* sind ja nur 1333 mhz nicht 1600 :S


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Und? Das sind 2- 3%.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Da merkt man aber keinen Unterschied, sind nur  1-2 % Performanceunterschied.


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> *facepalm* sind ja nur 1333 mhz nicht 1600 :S



Sind wie Monsjo und Softy schon sagen auch bei aktuellen Intel CPU 1-3% Leistungsunterschied.


----------



## Dueliist (18. September 2013)

Wieso ist dann der Aufpreis in den verschiedenen Mhz Stufen so stark?


----------



## Monsjo (18. September 2013)

Weil man damit Kohle machen kann?


----------



## grenn-CB (18. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wieso ist dann der Aufpreis in den verschiedenen Mhz Stufen so stark?



Da er bei AMD mehr bringt als bei Intel, zudem war der vor kurzen und damals schonmal so teuer wie 1600MHz RAM aber durch die hohen RAM Preise hat sich das jetzt verschoben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (18. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wieso ist dann der Aufpreis in den verschiedenen Mhz Stufen so stark?


 
Marketing. Bencher zahlen lächelnd den Aufpreis, wenn die dadurch 5 Punkte mehr bekommen.


----------



## Softy (18. September 2013)

Schnellerer RAM hat nur Vorteile, wenn man die IGP nutzt, weil der RAM dann teilweise als VRAM genutzt wird (weil die IGP keinen eigenen VRAM hat). Hier gilt, je schneller desto besser. Ansonsten bringt schnellerer RAM nur ein paar Punkte mehr in Benchmarks.


----------



## ManOfTheDawn (19. September 2013)

So isses. 1333 Mhz reichen völlig aus, es kommt eigentlich viel mehr auf die Größe des RAMs an, wobei 8 GB hier völlig ausreichen (:


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

So muss noch einmal nerven 
1.Fehlen nicht eigentlich Kabel für die Festplatte zum verbinden zum Beispiel?
2.Besitzt das r4 gute Standardkühler? (finde das Design besser, als das des r2)
3.Was haltet ihr von dem Sharkoon T28?Ist ja schon mit integrierter LED


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> 1.Fehlen nicht eigentlich Kabel für die Festplatte zum verbinden zum Beispiel?
> 2.Besitzt das r4 gute Standardkühler? (finde das Design besser, als das des r2)
> 3.Was haltet ihr von dem Sharkoon T28?Ist ja schon mit integrierter LED



1. Nein, die sind im Lieferumfang des Boards mit dabei.

2. Ja.

3. Ist für den Preis OK, alternativ kannst Du Dir das Sharkoon Tauron anschauen oder das Zalman Z9 Plus / USB 3.0.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> 3. Ist für den Preis OK, alternativ kannst Du Dir das Sharkoon Tauron anschauen oder das Zalman Z9 Plus / USB 3.0.


 
Also von der Qualität nicht vergleichbar mit den r2/4 richtig?


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Also von der Qualität nicht vergleichbar mit den r2/4 richtig?



You get what you pay for  Also: ja.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Nö, diese Blingblingteile sind immer in ihrem Preisbereich etwas schlechter. 

Ich schlag auch mal Nanoxia vor.


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

+1 nanoxia, geile cases, geile luffis, bester kundenservice der welt!


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Und die liegen in welcher Preiskategorie?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Produktvergleich Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz, schallgedämmt, Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B), Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 anthrazit, schallgedämmt (NXDS2A), Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 anthrazit, schallgedämmt | Geizhals Deutschland

In Kürze sind dafür auch Fenster erhältlich .


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

In dieser: Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz, schallgedämmt (NXDS2B) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
Deutscher Hersteller, der ziemlich gutdurchdachte Gehäuse hat.  Fast hätte ich mir das DS6 geholt.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

^^ Das war ja ursprünglich der Grund für das r2/r4.
Kann man die "Plastikdinger" von NZXT denn gebrauchen?


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Kann man, die sind ganz gut, aber auch hier gilt 





Softy schrieb:


> You get what you pay for  Also: ja.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Die bieten reichlich Platz und haben ein schickes Design, finde ich. Also, das Phantom 410 hat auch ein paar nette Features. Ist kein schlechtes Gehäuse.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Die bieten reichlich Platz und haben ein schickes Design, finde ich. Also, das Phantom 410 hat auch ein paar nette Features. Ist kein schlechtes Gehäuse.


 
Sehe ich ähnlich mit dem Design 
Gibt es ja in x beliebigen Farben 
Wie siehts aus mit Steckkartenlänge?

Sind die Preise der AMD 79xx jetzt eigentlich wirklich stark gesunken?Oder nur einige Modelle?Die HIS ist ja nicht unter die 300 gesunken.


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Ja sind sie aber nur einige wie die MSI die aber auch gut ist, das liegt an den bald kommenden Nachfolgern.


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

nee nee doch, da hat sich gut was getan! nur bei meiner nicht....... aber mein unterbau wäre eh nicht xfire tauglich   

schau ma hier zb:

Preisentwicklung für VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX) (90 Tage) | Geizhals EU

Preisentwicklung für ASUS ROG MATRIX-HD7970-P-3GD5 Platinum, Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90YV02P0-M0NA00) (90 Tage) | Geizhals EU

siehste wie die kurven am ende abfallen?


edit: nehm alles zurück, auch meine vapor-x steht jetzt bei 303, vor 4-6 wochen waren es noch 372!


----------



## grenn-CB (20. September 2013)

Oder bei der MSI Preisentwicklung für MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R) (90 Tage) | Geizhals EU


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Das ist mir schon bewusst, das es daran liegt. 
In den Kommentaren der News wurde jedoch auch geschrieben das die NV Modell wohl ebenfalls sinken werden.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Ziehe dir mal nen Test vom Phantom 410 : Test: NZXT Phantom 410 - ComputerBase

Produktvergleich MSI R7970 Twin Frozr 3GD5/OC BE, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (V277-031R), ASUS HD7970-DC2T-3GD5 DirectCU II TOP, Radeon HD 7970, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, 4x DisplayPort (90-C1CRM1-U0UAY0BZ) | Geizhals Deutschl

Ich würde ja die Asus nehmen, weil ich von meiner 7950 so begeistert bin. Die MSI soll aber auch sehr gut sein und ist ganz klar ein P/L Knaller.


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

wenn ich jetzt kaufen müsste, würde ich die vtx3d nehmen, hab einige overclocker sehr euphorisches über ihre takt-freudigkeit vermelden sehen.

VTX3D Radeon HD 7970 X-Edition, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (VX7970 3GBD5-2DHX) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Mir wurde hier die HIS 7970ghz Version als 1. als "Gegenkarte" für die 770 reingeworfen und die liegt bei Geizhals noch bei 330.
Die ASUS auch schon.MSI weiß ich grade nicht. 
Werden die NV Preis denn auch sinken?
Die 770 soll ja etwas sparsamer und leiser sein, weswegen ich mich ja nicht wirklich entscheiden konnte.Wenn die 7970 jetzt aber die 770 deutlich unterbietet ist das wohl kein Thema mehr.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Warum sollten die NV-Preise sinken? 
Jetzt können sie wieder überteuert sein


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

> Die paar Tage solltest du warten, nicht nur AMD Preise werden sinken mit dem release in paar Tagen, sondern auch Nv Karten.
> Dann kannst du immer noch schauen, was würde wie viel bringen.


Zitat von Duvar


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Ja, der liebe "Vonmirnichtnennbare" Nutzer.  

nVidai wird es wie letztes Jahr machen, die müssen bei den ganzen Fans die Preise nicht senken, die verkaufen sich auch so.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Dann wird es wohl denke ich die 7970 werden  
Nochmal zum 410 Phantom
Wie viele Festplatten passen da noch rein wenn ich den Käfig rausbau um die Graka reinzukriegen?

EDIT: Der muss ja extrem laut sein und knarzen ... laut dem Test


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Man müsste sich die Hose schon mit der Kneifzange zu machen, wenn man die MSI 7970 für ~ 250,- Taler bekommen kann, und stattdessen die HIS für ~ 330,- nimmt .

Guch doch einfach im Test nach, wieviele HDDs da reingehen.

Wieviele willst Du denn reinknallen ? Ist imho gaga, mehr als 2 HDDs. Meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wie viele Festplatten passen da noch rein wenn ich den Käfig rausbau um die Graka reinzukriegen?


 Mehr als du im Leben an Speicher brauchen wirst.


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Mehr als du im Leben an Speicher brauchen wirst.



Echt? : 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Stimmt, einer von euch Irren ist ja noch da. 

@TE  Kannst du nochmal alles posten?


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Sechs Einbauplätze für 3,5" / 2,5"-Datenträger
Erstmal nur eine normale Sata 
Später dann noch eine SSD dazu  
Frage, weil ich nicht weiß wie viele mit dem Käfig futsch gehen.

EDIT: Hat sich geklärt 
Habe dann noch genau 2 Plätze reicht dann ja  
Allerdings bin ich mir jetzt nicht sicher mit der Lautstärke und den knarzen ...


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

@softy: die teuerste, kürzeste und langweiligste jenga-partie aller zeiten???


----------



## Softy (20. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> @softy: die teuerste, kürzeste und langweiligste jenga-partie aller zeiten???



Weiß nicht, das Bild habe ich von Threshold geklaut  Aber ich darf das, wir sind quasi virtuelle Blutzbrüdaz


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

"deine daten sind meine daten, deine leitung ist meine leitung"

*winnetou und old shatterhand haben private keys ausgetauscht*




genug ot!


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Weiß jemand zufällig wie laut die DS Modelle in etwa sind?
Mein jetziger PC ist finde ich auch nicht unbedingt der leiseste, weiß aber nicht wie laut er im Vergleich zum Phantom ist ...


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Leiser, wieviel kann Niemand, sagen.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Leiser, wieviel kann Niemand, sagen.


 
Hätte ich von einem Silence Gehäuse jetzt auch schon erwartet 

Was gibt es denn sonst so für gute Alternativen zum r2/r4 mit Sichtfenster?
Die DS haben ja bis jetzt keins.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Etwas teurer, aber geiles Gehäuse : Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Etwas teurer, aber geiles Gehäuse : Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Ich glaube ich definiere das Wort "etwas" etwas anders 
Habe jetzt mit ~20% Aufpreis oder so gerechnet aber knapp 50% wohl weniger 

Wie gesagt finde das Phantom eigentlich ganz in Ordnung, aber ist im Test ja 5-6db lauter.


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

db kannste in die Tonne treten, der wichtige Wert heißt Sone. 

Nanoxia ist in dem Preisbereich, dass so ziemlich beste und eine Seitenwand kostet einzeln auch kaum was.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Bei leiser Hardware brauchst Du keine Dämmung. Wenn dir das Phantom (410) gut gefällt, würde ich das kaufen. Falls die Lüfter zu laut sein sollten, kannst Du die drosseln. Ich meine ja, das Phantom hat sogar eine Lüftersteuerung.

Jepp, beim Nanoxia einfach ein Fenster nachrüsten, wenn die erhältlich sind. http://www.nanoxia-world.com/products/2/20/window


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Ich weiß habe Sone auch schon gelesen, aber in dem Phantom Test war von db die rede 
Kann da ja nicht eine x beliebige Wand dranklatschen.Verkaufen die extra Seitenwände mit Scheibe?

EDIT: Wie teuer wird so ein Seitenteil ca.werden?Und wann werden die erhältlich sein?
Ist das DS 1 oder 2 eigentlich besser?


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Nein, die muss schon passen und teuer werden die nicht sein.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Mir persönlich gefällt das DS1 besser, wegen dem wegklappbaren Frontpanel und dem versenbaren Deckel. Sind aber beide sehr gut.

Klar, die Fensterteile/Seitenwände werden einzeln erhältlich sein und nicht viel kosten. Schätze so max. um die ~ 15,- Taler.


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Kann man das gedämmte r4 mit den DS-Modellen vergleichen?


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Mir persönlich gefällt das DS1 besser, wegen dem wegklappbaren Frontpanel und dem versenbaren Deckel. Sind aber beide sehr gut.
> 
> Klar, die Fensterteile/Seitenwände werden einzeln erhältlich sein und nicht viel kosten. Schätze so max. um die ~ 15,- Taler.


 
Versenkbarer Deckel?Wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Jepp. Die tun sich nicht viel. Nanoxia ist halt "German Engineering". 2 Fronttüren und sehr ausgereift. Aber, wann muss man schonmal an die Tür ?

Ich bin auf jeden Fall sehr zufrieden mit meinem R4. Als ich das gekauft habe, sind die Nanoxia erst kurze Zeit später erschienen, sonst hätte ich wohl das DS1 genommen.

Guck dir die Bilder an : http://www.nanoxia-world.com/product/1/1/


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

Was bewirken diese 2 Regler im oberen "Fenster".Glaube für die Kühlerstärke oder?

EDIT: Was bringt es den Deckel zu öffnen?


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

das ds 2 hat ein besseres p/l verhältnis. der air chimney ist nur für oc-freaks relevant und das versenkbare front panel ist wohl ziemlich klapprig.

ich find mein ds 2 abartig geil!


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Die beiden Regler sind die stufenlose Lüftersteuerung. Kannst an jeden 3 Lüfter dranhängen, mit Y-Adapter 6.

Wenn der Rechner aus ist oder im Idle, Deckel zu. Wenn Du zockst oder übertaktest, Deckel auf.


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

im deckel hängen noch zwei luffis die anspringen wenn man ihn aufmacht oder so, glaub ich. cooles aber unnötiges gimmick.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Anspringen tun die nur im DS6. Im DS1 musst Du die schon selbst an/abschalten, soweit ich weiss.


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

ah, okay, war mir nicht sicher. schon paar wochen her das ich mich über cases schlau gemacht hab, und da wars irgendwann so n overload, kann sich ja keiner alles merken....


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Ich bin immer noch völlig in das Phanteks verschossen 

Dazu 2 x MSI 7970 und nen  27" Koreaner 

Oder GTX670 Mini


----------



## Monsjo (20. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Ich bin immer noch völlig in das Phanteks verschossen


Ich halt mal für quante die Das-Phantekgehäuse-ist-hässlich-Flagge hoch.


----------



## Rosigatton (20. September 2013)

Und wer böses sagt, der soll jetzt schweigen


----------



## Dueliist (20. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> das ds 2 hat ein besseres p/l verhältnis. der air chimney ist nur für oc-freaks relevant und das versenkbare front panel ist wohl ziemlich klapprig.
> 
> ich find mein ds 2 abartig geil!


 
hat das ds 2 nicht auch ein versenkbares front panel?


----------



## pepelepew (20. September 2013)

nee , da sind die ports auf der oberseite, um den powerknopf rum. manch einer heult rum dass in die dann staub kommen würde, aber selbst wenn, kann man einmal im jahr den staubsauger für ne halbe sekunde dranhalten, finde ich. ist mir lieber als wenn mir bei so nem versenke-teil die feder ausleiert, das scharnier an'n eimer geht oder ähnliches.

hier haste paar optische eindrücke von der 'dark knight special edition', weltweit limitiert auf zwei exemplare: meins und das von christian bale.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Okay war völlig falsch unterwegs 
Dachte du meinst dieses Aufklappdingens vor den Laufwerken?
Kühler waren ja soweit gut glaub ich
Und ehrlich gesagt finde ich das auch besser ohne immer auf- und zuklappen zu müssen.

PS: Hältst mich hoffentlich jetzt nicht für so inkompetent, wenn ich das so sagen darf, wie eueren neuen Lieblingsthread MR.alles Ultra mit 4k Bildschirm 

EDIT: Wieso hast du so eine besondere limited Edition?


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

haha, das war nur n witz, ich hab mir einfach ein sehr hochwertig gearbeitetes batman logo besorgt und sorgfältig aufgebracht. rockt, ne?

edit: nein mann, du bist engagiert, machst dir gedanken, stellst vernünftige fragen, du betreibst das alles hier mit dem nötigen ernst, das ist gar kein vergleich zwischen euch beiden, mach dir ma kein' kopf!

ja, und ewig sachen auf und zu klappen find ich auch doof, deswegen hab ich ja ein slot-in laufwerk verbaut. türe auf, scheibe rein, türe zu, ohne nervige dvd schublade, aber von der überteuerten spinnerei rate ich dir ganz klar ab!


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

jop sieht nice aus 
Was hast du für ein Laufwerk?
Ist ja wie bei den Konsolen also das nur die CD rauskommt

EDIT:Wie viel kostet denn so eine Spinnerei?


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

ja, wie in meinem edit gesagt, ist ein slot-in blu-ray combo (bluray nur lesen, dvd auch brennen), eigentlich ein laptop laufwerk, das in nem 5 1/4 zoll adapter verschraubt und hinten mit entsprechendem mini-sata auf sata+molex adapter desktop tauglich gemacht ist, würde ich auf grund des preises von abraten.
für das geld kriegste auch n richtigen desktop bd-brenner.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

In meiner Konfig ist nur ein normales lg gh24ns95 gelandet.
Hast du die Lüfter auch i-wie umpositioniert für besseren Luftstrom oder Ähnliches?


EDIT: http://geizhals.de/eu/?cat=WL-352128 so hab mal meine Konfig bearbeitet auch mit der vorgeschlagenen Graka 
Meintest ja gute Sachen über die gehört zu haben.

EDIT1: Habe schon gelesen das der K2 ier glaube ich ziemlich beliebt ist, aber trotzdem wie ist der Brocken oder Himalaya im Vergleich zum Beispiel.
Halt etwas günstiger um die Steigerung vom Gehäuse wegzumachen


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

nee, hab nur alle nicht benötigten hdd-trays und den luffi halter hinterm festplattenkäfig rausgenommen, damit der luftstrom möglichst ungehindert nach hinten zur hardware durchgeht, sonst ist alles wie gekauft.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Allzu bekannt ist das DS 2 allerdings nicht oder?Mindfactory HWV und Amazon haben den alle nicht auf Lager.Oder er ist so beliebt das er immer ausverkauft ist


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

höh? meins ist von mindfactory!

hier mal was zur graka:

VTX3D Radeon HD7970 X Edition Review | KitGuru

wenn du's mit oc ernst meinst bleib beim k2.

beim ram kannste noch sparen:

TeamGroup Elite DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-28 (TED38GM1600HC11DC01/TED38192M1600HC11DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

mein idioten slot-in laufwerk hat mit allem grob 95€ gekostet, wie gesagt, nicht nachmachen!


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Dein ram hat doch eine andere cl Version, ist das kein Problem?

Und mit dem OC weiß ich selber noch nicht so wirklich ...
Soll ja zumindest laut Guides nicht mehr allzu schwierig sein.
Wenn ihr mir jetzt aber sagt lieber nicht machen, dann könnte ich ja auch den 4570 nehmen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Den Teamgroup würde ich nicht unbedingt nehmen. Ist so ziemlich die einzige Firma, die eine Qualitätsstreuung wie eine abgesägte Schrotflinte hat .

Schon eher diesen : Corsair ValueSelect DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL11-11-11-30 (CMV8GX3M2A1600C11) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GeIL EVO Leggera DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-28 (GEL38GB1600C9DC) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Corsair Vengeance Low Profile schwarz DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (CML8GX3M2A1600C9) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Zwischen CL9, 10 oder 11 merkt man keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Zwischen CL9, 10 oder 11 merkt man keinen Unterschied.


 
Wieso gibt es dann die 3 Arten?

EDIT: Den letzten ram hab ich momentan drin 
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen den 2 Aresmodellen?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Es gibt noch mehr Arten als die 3 : Arbeitsspeicher

Spielt sich aber im Nanosekundenbereich ab, deswegen merkt man nicht wirklich einen Unterschied .

Unterschied der Ares ist nur die Farbe. Bei den Corsair Vengeance LP das gleiche (Schwarz und Blau).


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Echt? :


 
So einen ähnlich hohen Stapel habe ich im Keller auch allerdings nur mit alten HDDs unter 100GB.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Es gibt noch mehr Arten als die 3 : Arbeitsspeicher
> 
> Spielt sich aber im Nanosekundenbereich ab, deswegen merkt man nicht wirklich einen Unterschied .
> 
> Unterschied der Ares ist nur die Farbe. Bei den Corsair Vengeance LP das gleiche (Schwarz und Blau).


 
Also seh ich das richtig, dass das cl9 minimal schneller ist?
Was sagt ihr zum oc'en?Kann man das so einfach wie die Guides es beschreiben?Oder lieber die Finger von lassen und den 4570 nehmen?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

OC ist nicht wirklich schwer, aber geht ins Geld.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

CL9 ist maximal 1-2% schneller als CL11, ich würde aber statt 1600MHz CL11 RAM 1333MHz mit CL9 nehmen denn das kommt aufs gleiche heraus und etwas günstiger ist es auch noch.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Bessere CPU 4570/4670k und 1 Kühler oder nicht?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Und ein anderes Mainboard.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Reicht mein z87 nicht? Wie viel würde ich denn sparen mit 4570/günstigem Kühler/günstigerem MB?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

DU hast ein Z87? 

Dann ist doch klar, das du übertakten willst.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

In der momentanen Konfig ja  Deshalb die Frage ob man als unerfahrener oc'en sollte.Wenn nicht könnte ich wohl noch einiges sparen.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Wie gesagt, wirklich schwer ist es nicht. Einfach an die Guide halten.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Irgendwann muss man ja mal anfangen. War für mich auch das erste Mal (dieses Jahr) . Bei 4,7 GHz ist er abgekäckt, ich hatte die Spannungen aber auch nicht gefixt. Mit fixed könnten die 4,7 auch drin sein, 4,6 stable reichen mir aber völlig .


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Ob man aber die Mehrleistung braucht ist die andere Frage aber er hat ja den PC jetzt schon oder etwa doch nicht?

Also ich werden mir beim nächsten Mal auch ein Z Board und eine K CPU kaufen, allerdings wird dann nur übertaktet für Benchmarks, denn da habe ich es bereut keine K CPU und kein Z Board und einen guten Kühler genommen zu haben da ich so statt 5,40Punkte bei Cinebench gut 7,00-7,50 Punkte schaffen können.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

4,6 hört sich doch ganz nett an.  Die Gehäuselüfter/K2 laufen aber ziemlich am Limit oder?bzw. Extralüfter?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Warum sollten sie?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Ich habe ja den 3570K und die Temps waren unter Prime95 mit AVX bei max ~ 75° Grad, also voll im grünen  .

Ich meine, der K2 hat nicht voll aufgedreht : Screenshot by Lightshot 

Astreine Werte, finde ich


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie?


 
Die Kühler am Limit sein?4,6 ist schon recht hoch oder nicht?


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Auf jeden Fall ist das nicht wenig . Reicht absolut. Momentan läuft er wieder @stock. Ich musste nur testen, ob ich nen OC-Krüppel erwischt habe, oder nicht.

Wenn der in ein paar Jahren anfängt zu schwächeln, geben ich ihm die 4,5 - 4,6, dann kann ich auf jeden Fall nochmal 1-2 CPU Generationen überspringen .


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Reichen denn die Standardkühler vom DS zum oc'en?bzw.Mit wie viel Power müssten die ~laufen?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Was haben die Gehäuselüfter mit der CPU zutun?

Wichtig ist, dass Metallteil auf der CPU, nicht der Rest daneben.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Beim DS kannst Du die Gehäuselüfter ja mit der Lüftersteuerung regeln. Wenn ich otze oder zocke, kriegen meine 12 Volt, im Idle drehe ich die runter auf 5-7 Volt, fertig.

Der CPU-Kühler regelt sich von selbst, bzw. wird über PWM vom Mainboard gesteuert. Da mache ich gar nix .


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Was haben die Gehäuselüfter mit der CPU zutun?
> 
> Wichtig ist, dass Metallteil auf der CPU, nicht der Rest daneben.


 
Ist mir schon bewusst das die Gehäuselüfter nicht die CPU kühlen, allerdings wie kann der CPU Kühler kühlen wenn nur warme Luft im Gehäuse ist.(Dafür sorgen ja die Gehäuselüfter, dass die warme Luft rauskommt oder nicht?)


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Sind genug Lüfter im DS (1 oder 2) installiert.

Die optimale Lüftung in einem Gamer-PC (bzw. allgemein) ist, vorne kalte Luft rein, hinten warme Luft raus. Eventüll noch zusätzlich hinten in den Deckel 1 Lüfter ausblasend montieren, das reicht definitiv für alles.


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

luft ist kein thema bei den ds, leise leistungsstarke kühler, luffi-steurung, staubfilter, optionale luffiplätze in deckel und boden..... in den dingern ziehts ganz schön!


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Also die Graka Preise schwanken ja ganz nett 
Die VTX3D ist wieder um 15 hoch auf 300.Wann werden die sich denn wohl halbwegs wieder einpendeln?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Die werden langsam teuer, weil es keinen Nachschub gibt.


----------



## pepelepew (21. September 2013)

ungefähr nie! irgendwann muss man einfach kaufen... und zwei wochen später muss man sich ärgern, weil wieder irgendwas billiger geworden oder was besseres rausgekommen ist, so ist nunmal das leben eines hardwarekäufers, ist bei mobilfunkendeinheiten und audiovisuellen rundfunkempfängern genau so.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Welche denn?
Nimm lieber die MSI HD 7970 für 249€.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

pepelepew hatte mir die VTX3D empfohlen 
Sind die besagten Modelle eigentlich Ghz Modelle wie die His?

CL8 ist ja eigentlich minimal schneller als cl9 
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL8-8-8-24 (F3-1600C8D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAB) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
bei mf allerdings sind die blauen ares Modelle mit cl8 billiger bzw. eigentlich gleichteuer


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Wenn die gleichteuer sind, dann kann man die nehmen. 

Bei den Karten musst du immer gucken ob ein XT2 für Ghz ist.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Ich würde sage zu teuer nimm lieber 1333MHz G.Skill DIMM Kit 8GB, DDR3-1333, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-10600CL9D-8GBNT) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Werden bei mf die Artikel getrennt gesendet, wenn Artikel nicht auf Lager sind?

Gibt es abgesehen von dem Frontpanel noch großartig Unterschiede zwischen 1 und 2?
2 ist dort momentan nicht auf Lager sowie das z87x-d3h.(Beide auch bei HWV nicht auf Lager)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland momentane Konfig.Ohne MB kann ich ja mit dem Rest wenig anfangen.Und Graka muss ich noch reinpacken.
Ist die MSI 7970 eine ghz Version?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (21. September 2013)

die msi ist ne normale non ghz


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Die von MSI ist eine non-GHz aber sie ist auf 1000MHz werksübertaktet


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

...und läuft mit 1050MHz Boosttakt dauerhaft ab Werk


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Das schon aber es ist keine mit XT2 Chip.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Das schon aber es ist keine mit XT2 Chip.


 
Und das ist ein Problem, weil? Ich hab noch keinen Artikel gesehen wo was über irgendwelche Unterschiede berichtet wurde.


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Ich wollte nur damit sagen das es keine offizielle GHz ist denn die Aussage von der pc-nutzer klang so das es eine offizielle HD 7970GHz ist.
Nachteile bringt es natürlich keine.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Angeblich sollten die XT2 Chips mit einer niedrigeren Spannung mehr Takt fahren können, was sich nicht wirklich bewahrheitet hat, also greif ruhig zur MSI Karte, die nehmen sich da wirklich alle nix und die ist so schnell wie eine GTX 770 und kostet nur 249€, was will man mehr


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Werden bei mf die Artikel getrennt gesendet, wenn Artikel nicht auf Lager sind?
> 
> Gibt es abgesehen von dem Frontpanel noch großartig Unterschiede zwischen 1 und 2?


 
Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Eins ist breiter, dass Andere höher.  
Das DS1 ist natürlich besser verarbeitet.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Gibt es eine gleichwertige Alternative zum z87x-d3h?
Das wäre dann als einziges Teil nicht auf Lager.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Das ASUS-A wäre eine gute Alternative.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Ist doch am Montag da und jetzt am WE nehmen die eh keine Bestellungen an


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

@Duvar 
So ist es, das soll bei MF am Montag kommen und bei HWV am Dienstag.


----------



## Duvar (21. September 2013)

Joa weißt ja wie das ist sicherlich, wenn neue Hardware ansteht und man dort lesen muss: Bestellt/nicht auf Lager etc 
Ruhig Dueliist alles wird gut  
Empfehle Baldrian


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Duvar schrieb:


> Ist doch am Montag da und jetzt am WE nehmen die eh keine Bestellungen an


 
Hoppala häng mit dem Datum ein wenig hinterher  
Dachte wäre erst der 19.Und dann hätte ich ohne MB recht wenig mit den anderen Sachen anfangen können 
Dann passt es ja doch 

EDIT:Betriebssystem gibts ja bei PcFritz billig, allerdings ist da die Lieferzeit bis zu 10 Tage.Krieg ich da Windows auch erstmal ohne den Key i-wie drauf?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2013)

Ja. Du kannst das OS installieren und dann 30 Tage nutzen. erst danach muss es aktiviert werden.


----------



## ztrew (21. September 2013)

Ja Windows einfach runterladen dann kannst du 30 Tage testen. Aber vorerst nicht mehr bei pcfritz bestellen die hatten gerade groß razia wegen gefälschten Windows Kopien.


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> EDIT:Betriebssystem gibts ja bei PcFritz billig, allerdings ist da die Lieferzeit bis zu 10 Tage.Krieg ich da Windows auch erstmal ohne den Key i-wie drauf?


 
Hier:PCFritz.de: 100.000 Windows-DVDs beschlagnahmt - WinFuture.de Kauf lieber woanders Win7


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Und wie krieg ich das drauf ohne Betriebssystem? 
Könnte ich theoretisch eine schon benutzte CD dafür nehmen oder wie krieg ich das da drauf?


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Hier:PCFritz.de: 100.000 Windows-DVDs beschlagnahmt - WinFuture.de Kauf lieber woanders Win7


 
Jap, ich glaube ich nehme doch lieber die "richtige" Version 

EDIT:Könnte ich auch eine mar Version von amazon nehmen?


----------



## Threshold (21. September 2013)

Hast du denn keine Windows 7 DVD?


----------



## Monsjo (21. September 2013)

Einfach eine Demo runterladen und auf DVD brennen.  Oder einen USB-Stick.


----------



## ztrew (21. September 2013)

Ja das kannst du machen oder du lädst dir Windows aus dem Internet die demo laden.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Ist die Demo die Starter oder Basic Version bzw. ist die HP Demo so eingeschränkt wie eine dieser 2 schlechteren Versionen?
Oder hat die Demo für 30 Tage keine Einschränkungen?


----------



## grenn-CB (21. September 2013)

Hier Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL inkl. SP1 DVD 64 BIT DEUTSCH Multilingual | eBay, ist gleich mal aber 8€ teurer geworden seitdem das von PC Fritz bekannt ist.


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online

Kannst Du 2 x verlängern, also 3 Monate testen, ohne Einschränkungen.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Kannst Du 2 x verlängern, also 3 Monate testen, ohne Einschränkungen.


Wieso kann man das 2x verlängern und 90 Tage werde ich denke ich nicht brauchen


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Weil man ein Betriebssystem ordentlich testen können sollte (wenn man wirklich damit arbeitet, und nicht nur daddelt ).


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Weil man ein Betriebssystem ordentlich testen können sollte (wenn man wirklich damit arbeitet, und nicht nur daddelt ).


 


Aber muss man dabei nicht eine Sperre oder sowas umgehen?
Muss man das zwingend auf eine dvd kopieren?Oder kann man das Programm auch auf nen USB-Stick ziehen
Glaube habe keine 3gb große dvd
Freu mich schon auf die 3gb laden mit meinem Krüppel-net


----------



## Rosigatton (21. September 2013)

Ich installiere nur noch vom Stick : Windows 7 USB/DVD Download Tool - Download - CHIP Online

Geht ruckzuck .

Gibt keine Sperre.


----------



## Dueliist (21. September 2013)

ruckzuck gehts bei meinem krüppel-net leider nicht  
Wieso ist die stick Version nur 2,6 Mbyte groß?Anstatt 3 Gbyte?

EDIT:Muss ich die 3 Gbyte Datei runterladen und dann mit dem USB tool auswählen?
Was haltet ihr von der Seite?
http://www.softwarebilliger.de/betr...l/?pid=12415&gclid=CLSNqum_3bkCFcm23godmiIACQ
War bei CHIP als Anzeige


----------



## der pc-nutzer (22. September 2013)

Softwarebilliger.de ist nicht so toll, da gabs mal ziemlichen ärger drum. wie esmomentan aussieht  würde eher eines günstig aus der bucht angeln


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

@der pc-nutzer
Das stellte sich doch nachher raus das es doch nicht stimmt.



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Weil man ein Betriebssystem ordentlich testen können sollte (wenn man wirklich damit arbeitet, und nicht nur daddelt ).


Wieso Testen?
Was gibt es an Windows 7 großartig zu testen?
Es ist von der Bedienung noch Großteil ähnlich wie XP nur mit einigen Neuerungen und damit kann man sich sehr schnell zurecht finden.
Wäre es Windows 8 gewesen hätte ich das noch verstanden.


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @der pc-nutzer
> Das stellte sich doch nachher raus das es doch nicht stimmt.



Also ist softwarebilliger.de doch in Ordnung?

Alternativ die Seite?
Windows Betriebsysteme AOT Software


----------



## Softy (22. September 2013)

Ich würde mal bei pcfritz.de schauen : Microsoft veranlasst erneut Razzia bei Softwarehändler | ZDNet.de


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Ich würde mal bei pcfritz.de schauen : Microsoft veranlasst erneut Razzia bei Softwarehändler | ZDNet.de


 
Ich weiß das mit PCFritz 
Seit also der Meinung auch von diesen Seiten wegzubleiben richtig?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

ich würde wiegesagt eine bei Ebay bestellen bei einen Händler mit ziemlich guten Bewertungen.


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> ich würde wiegesagt eine bei Ebay bestellen bei einen Händler mit ziemlich guten Bewertungen.


 
Jap ich schau mal 

EDIT: 





Dueliist schrieb:


> Muss ich die 3 Gbyte Datei runterladen und dann mit dem USB tool auswählen?



Wenn es keine Sperre gibt, kann man dann nicht die Demo für immer benutzen?


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

eieieiei, diese pcfritz sache macht sich ganz schön bemerkbar. der e-bay shop den ich empfehlen wollte, hat null waren im angebot, win 7 ultimate, das ich noch für geschmeidige 32€ gekauft hab, kostet jetzt überall um die 50... ich habs gefühl da wurde ganz schön aufgeräumt!


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> eieieiei, diese pcfritz sache macht sich ganz schön bemerkbar. der e-bay shop den ich empfehlen wollte, hat null waren im angebot, win 7 ultimate, das ich noch für geschmeidige 32€ gekauft hab, kostet jetzt überall um die 50... ich habs gefühl da wurde ganz schön aufgeräumt!


 
Jop denke da war PcFritz kein Einzelfall  
Habe noch einen kleinen Amazon Gutschein, da die "teure" Version holen zur Sicherheit?


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

auf keinen fall, dann gewinnt die gates-sippe. wie schon gesagt, bisschen ebay abgrasen nach shop mit billigem angebot und guten bewertungen, das passt dann schon!


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> auf keinen fall, dann gewinnt die gates-sippe. wie schon gesagt, bisschen ebay abgrasen nach shop mit billigem angebot und guten bewertungen, das passt dann schon!


 
Habe aber auch keine Lust auf sone Gefakete Version  
Welchen Vorteil hat Ultimate überhaupt gegenüber Professional?


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> eieieiei, diese pcfritz sache macht sich ganz schön bemerkbar. der e-bay shop den ich empfehlen wollte, hat null waren im angebot, win 7 ultimate, das ich noch für geschmeidige 32€ gekauft hab, kostet jetzt überall um die 50... ich habs gefühl da wurde ganz schön aufgeräumt!



Denke ich auch überall kostet jetzt die Professional Version fast 40€ vorher 30€.
Das vorher war mit Sicherheit nur der Kampfpreis.


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

ultimate sieht geiler aus in der sig!

das hat so 2 oder 3 nette anwendungen für firmen, im privatgebrauch hast du exakt null vorteil mit ultimate.


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> ultimate sieht geiler aus in der sig!
> 
> das hat so 2 oder 3 nette anwendungen für firmen, im privatgebrauch hast du exakt null vorteil mit ultimate.


Okay

Kann man nicht theoretisch die ganze Zeit die Demo nutzen, wenn es dort keine Sperre gibt?


----------



## Threshold (22. September 2013)

Nein denn nach 30 Tagen musst du die Windows Version aktivieren. Danach geht sie nicht mehr.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Viel Spaß ohne Updates.


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

In der Zeit zum Testen (30Tage) kann man auch die Updates installieren habe dies schon öfter bei Testrechnern gemacht.


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Nachdem Update aber nicht.  
Und das würde ich nicht machen.


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

Rosigatton schrieb:


> Windows 7 Professional - incl. SP1 (64 Bit) - Download - CHIP Online
> 
> Kannst Du 2 x verlängern, also 3 Monate testen, ohne Einschränkungen.


 
Demnach sind es doch 90 Tage oder stimmt das mit dem verlängern doch nicht?


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Ja, aber danach hast du kein Recht mehr auf Updates, und Win7 hat schon einen Wert.


----------



## Dueliist (22. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ja, aber danach hast du kein Recht mehr auf Updates, und Win7 hat schon einen Wert.


 
Wenn ich das also 90 Tage machen würde, hätte ich auch kein Recht mehr auf Updates mit der Vollversion?


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Alter Schnäppchenjäger 
Vllt kannst du alle 3 Monate formatieren und ein Leben lang so nutzen


----------



## Monsjo (22. September 2013)

Nachdem Update hast du natürlich wieder die Möglichkeit auf Updates.


----------



## Duvar (22. September 2013)

Oder du sagst, ach xxxx was auf die updates, ich nutze es ohne die updates


----------



## grenn-CB (22. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Nachdem Update aber nicht.
> Und das würde ich nicht machen.


 
Du meinst nach den 30Tagen oder?
Nach einiger Zeit startet Windows nicht mal mehr soweit ich weiß, war im Praktikum mal der Fall.

Ich würde Windows 7 Professional für 40€ kaufen.


----------



## pepelepew (22. September 2013)

es gibt immer noch einige angebote auf ebay für um die 30€ bei denen der seller vertrauenswürdig scheint, einfach bischen umschauen, das passt dann schon.

( mein seller hat mir zur ner ultimate dvd n home professional key geschickt, mir auf nachfrage den ultimate key per mail zukommen lassen und sich erbeten, dass ich ihm den key zurückschicke. meine "legale" win 7 ultimate besteht also aus ner dell recovery disc und nem key den ich für die zukunft mit edding auf nen bierdeckel geschrieben hab................. sounds legit, no? )

ABER LÄUFT!


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

@pepelepew
Die habe wahrscheinlich noch nicht reagiert, die Preise für Windows 7 Professional sind auch erst damals auf 30€ bei Ebay runtergegangen wo es PC Fritz für den Preis angeboten hat.
Falls das hier, wirklich stimmt würde das erklären das die Konkurrenz die hoffentlich Originalware anbietet die Preise gesenkt hat bei den Lizenz aber somit nur noch einen geringen Gewinn damit erzielt haben, der gerade dazu gereicht hat sich über Wasser zu halten, allerdings könnte es auch der Fall sein das die nicht gefälscht sind und sie die Preise nur durch die Menge hinbekommen haben.


----------



## Dueliist (23. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @pepelepew
> Die habe wahrscheinlich noch nicht reagiert, die Preise für Windows 7 Professional sind auch erst damals auf 30€ bei Ebay runtergegangen wo es PC Fritz für den Preis angeboten hat.
> Falls das hier, wirklich stimmt würde das erklären das die Konkurrenz die hoffentlich Originalware anbietet die Preise gesenkt hat bei den Lizenz aber somit nur noch einen geringen Gewinn damit erzielt haben, der gerade dazu gereicht hat sich über Wasser zu halten, allerdings könnte es auch der Fall sein das die nicht gefälscht sind und sie die Preise nur durch die Menge hinbekommen haben.


 
Oh man, wann wird darüber denn ein Urteil gefällt, ob es sich um gefälschte Versionen handelt?Bilder weisen ja teilweise darauf hin?Und was würde passieren wenn ich jetzt noch eine Version z.B. von softwareteufel.de kaufe die mit zu PcFritz gehören und den Key benutze?


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

Man muss warten. PC Fritz hat schon Einspruch eingelegt, da kann man nur warten.  
Sicherheitshalber solltest du im Moment lieber bei der Bucht kaufen.


----------



## pepelepew (23. September 2013)

wenn es sich bewahrheiten _sollte_, ist es wohl eh scheixegal, da die sicherlich alle beim gleichen asiatischen ( oder osteuropäuschen ) wholeseller ihre 'legalen' oem discs kaufen.....


----------



## Dueliist (23. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Man muss warten. PC Fritz hat schon Einspruch eingelegt, da kann man nur warten.
> Sicherheitshalber solltest du im Moment lieber bei der Bucht kaufen.


 
Wer sagt denn, dass da die billigen Versionen alle echt sind?

@pepelepew das bedeutet key wird nutzlos gemacht oder wie?

Wieso ist das DS 2 momentan nicht mehr bei mf vorhanden?


----------



## pepelepew (23. September 2013)

kann ich dir nicht sagen, seit ich vor zwei jahren in davos melinda papierkügelchen in den ausschnitt geschnippst habe, beantwortet bill gates meine sms'en nicht mehr  


je nachdem wie weit die dinger in den markt gestreut sind, kann sich m$ das gar nicht leisten, die alle zu blocken, geht ja ein riesenkundenstamm flöten und macht vertrauen in die marke kaputt. vielleicht starten sie dann die große 'legitimation upgrade' offensive....... oh gott, hab ich jetzt tief in die kristallkugel geschaut 

und wegen dem case einfach mal mf ne mail schreiben, die antworten sau-schnell.


----------



## Dueliist (23. September 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> je nachdem wie weit die dinger in den markt gestreut sind, kann sich m$ das gar nicht leisten, die alle zu blocken, geht ja ein riesenkundenstamm flöten und macht vertrauen in die marke kaputt. vielleicht starten sie dann die große 'legitimation upgrade' offensive....... oh gott, hab ich jetzt tief in die kristallkugel geschaut


 
Also werden Leute mit gefälschten Key Erstattung bekommen bzw. nicht gesperrt?


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Ich sach mal so : Wenn das System läuft, dann läuft´s. Ich glaube nicht, das da iwo ne Sperre reingehauen wird. Kann mich natürlich auch irren, aber....


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Oh man, wann wird darüber denn ein Urteil gefällt, ob es sich um gefälschte Versionen handelt?Bilder weisen ja teilweise darauf hin?Und was würde passieren wenn ich jetzt noch eine Version z.B. von softwareteufel.de kaufe die mit zu PcFritz gehören und den Key benutze?



Schau dir mal das an http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/u...windows-dvds-beschlagnahmt-4.html#post5676259


----------



## Dueliist (23. September 2013)

Welche Seiten die nicht zu PcFritz unn co. gehörten haben denn billig Windows für 40 euronen?

@rosi Wo ist beim r4 eigentlich das Laufwerk?Oder kann man das wie das DS aufklappen vorne?


----------



## Threshold (23. September 2013)

Das Case hat vorne eine Tür. Die Laufwerksschächte liegen dahinter.


----------



## Rosigatton (23. September 2013)

Und erfahrungsgemäß müssen die meisten Leute seeehr selten ans Laufwerk .


----------



## Dueliist (23. September 2013)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Case hat vorne eine Tür. Die Laufwerksschächte liegen dahinter.


 
Okay



Dueliist schrieb:


> Welche Seiten die nicht zu PcFritz unn co. gehörten haben denn billig Windows für 40 euronen?


 
Weiß jmd dazu was?


----------



## Monsjo (23. September 2013)

In der Bucht ist Windows noch ganz billig


----------



## grenn-CB (23. September 2013)

Hier ist aber mittlerweile auf 40€ gestiegen was dafür spricht das die wo sie es für 30€ verkauft hatten nur noch einen kleinen Gewinn hatten um sich gerade davon übers Wasser zu halten, denn bevor PC Fritz kam hat es bei Ebay auch überall 40€ gekostet Windows 7 PROFESSIONAL inkl. SP1 DVD 64 BIT DEUTSCH Multilingual | eBay


----------



## Dueliist (24. September 2013)

> 6. Wie kann es eine Raubkopie sein, wenn doch der Key zu aktivieren
> geht? Ganz einfach, man nehme einen normalen legalen Key. Man kopiere
> diese Key ~10x, teile diese 10 Kopien auf 10 verschd. Händler auf und
> verkaufe das ganze in alle Welt. Da man alle Keys mehrfach aktivieren
> ...



Zitat aus dem Link in deinem Link grenn-CB 
Könnte ich also mit 1 Windows Professional z.B. 5 PC's versorgen?


----------



## Monsjo (24. September 2013)

Ja, aber du wirst wirklich an der falschen Stelle sparen.


----------



## grenn-CB (24. September 2013)

Denke mal schon, aber es nicht erlaubt von Microsoft und sollten die davon mitbekommen wird der Key gesperrt, schon alleine weil es verboten ist würde ich es nicht machen.


----------



## Dueliist (24. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Ja, aber du wirst wirklich an der falschen Stelle sparen.


 


grenn-CB schrieb:


> Denke mal schon, aber es nicht erlaubt von Microsoft und sollten die davon mitbekommen wird der Key gesperrt, schon alleine weil es verboten ist würde ich es nicht machen.


 
Ist mir schon bewusst das das nicht legal wäre , habe ich auch nicht vor.Wollte nur wissen ob dies theoretisch möglich ist, da PcFritz es ja so anscheinend gemacht hat?
Bin eigentlich davon ausgegangen, wenn der Key an einem PC benutzt wird, dass automatisch alle anderen PC's die diesen benutzt haben deaktiviert werden.


----------



## pepelepew (24. September 2013)

mein altes xp, welches ich auf meinem damaligen rechner bestimmt 4 mal neu aufgesetzt hab, ist irgendwann in der family rumgereicht worden und war bestimmt auf 3 rechnern gleichzeitig in betrieb, da ist nie was passiert. inzwischen läufts aber nur noch auf dem steinzeit-laptop von meinem dad, da aber immer noch wie ne eins. will dich nicht anstiften, nur erzählen, was meine erfahrungen sind.


----------



## Dueliist (24. September 2013)

Werfe nochmal ne neue Frage in die Runde  
Bringt übertakten eig was fürs reine zocken?
Oder lieber unübertaktbaren Cpu (4570) und mb usw.und i-wann neuere CPU zulegen?
Mache ja keine Bild- und Videobearbeitung,rendern oder sowas


----------



## Monsjo (24. September 2013)

Ja, dass lohnt.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Es lohnt sich allerdings kann man wenn man nicht übertakten will spart man auch rund 85€.
Oder wenn einen auch der Boxed Kühler reicht dann sind es sogar 110€.
Zu Sandy Bridge Zeiten hätte ich noch was anderes gesagt, aber jetzt lohnt sich das eigentlich nur noch für diejenigen denen das interessiert.


----------



## Dueliist (25. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Es lohnt sich allerdings kann man wenn man nicht übertakten will spart man auch rund 85€.
> Oder wenn einen auch der Boxed Kühler reicht dann sind es sogar 110€.
> Zu Sandy Bridge Zeiten hätte ich noch was anderes gesagt, aber jetzt lohnt sich das eigentlich nur noch für diejenigen denen das interessiert.


 
Bringt also wohl nicht mehr soviel wie vorher 
Gibt es Alternativen zum K2, die bei mindfactory preiswerter sind?Immerhin +6Euro im Gegensatz zu HWV


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Ne, der K2 ist schon der billigste.


----------



## grenn-CB (25. September 2013)

Nicht wirklich, außer der Macho der spielt auch in einer anderen Liga und damit wirst du keine 4,5GHz schaffen selbst wenn die CPU das selber schaffen würde.
Hatte übrigens bei 85€ Aufpreis nur den Macho gerechnet beim K2 sind es schon 105€ und wenn du eine non-K CPU nimmst und dir der Boxed Kühler reicht dann wäre die Ersparnis sogar bei 130€.


----------



## Dueliist (25. September 2013)

Sind die anderen Modelle von Alpenföhn (Himalaya,Brocken 2, Matterhorn rev.B) soviel schlechter?


----------



## Monsjo (25. September 2013)

Ja, das ist eine andere Leistungsklasse.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> Nicht wirklich, außer der Macho der spielt auch in einer anderen Liga und damit wirst du keine 4,5GHz schaffen selbst wenn die CPU das selber schaffen würde.
> Hatte übrigens bei 85€ Aufpreis nur den Macho gerechnet beim K2 sind es schon 105€ und wenn du eine non-K CPU nimmst und dir der Boxed Kühler reicht dann wäre die Ersparnis sogar bei 130€.


 
Wie viel Verlust erhalte ich denn wenn ich z.B. den i5-4570 anstatt des 4670k nehmen würde + günstigeres mb usw.?
Wie siehts eigentlich mit AMD Prozessoren aus?Sind die deutlich schwächer?


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

1. Ohne OC keinen Spürbaren.

2. AMD ist in fast allen Berichten deutlich unterlegen.


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit AMD Prozessoren aus?Sind die deutlich schwächer?


 

Ja, leider. In Sachen Gaming kann AMD nicht mehr konkurrieren, die sind nur noch für low-budget Gaming-PC's interessant.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wie siehts eigentlich mit AMD Prozessoren aus?Sind die deutlich schwächer?


 
Ja, der FX-8350 kommt erst mit 4,8GHz bei Spielen an einen Core i5 4570 ran und das auch nur mit Windows 8(.1).
Bei Anwendungen liegt er auf dem Niveau des Core i7 2600 also leicht besser als der Core i5 4570 aber auch nur mit 4,8GHz.

@Softy
Dann aber einen FX-6300 und keinen FX-8xxx oder FX-4xxx.


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

grenn-CB schrieb:


> @Softy
> Dann aber einen FX-6300 und keinen FX-8xxx oder FX-4xxx.


 
Jop. Oder der Athlon II X4 750K für das ganz schmale Budget.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> 1. Ohne OC keinen Spürbaren.


 
Mit OC  Ohne macht das ja denke ich wenig Sinn den Aufpreis für den 4670k zu zahlen.
Halt im Vergleich OC 4670k vs 4570 mit schlechterem mb halt für den 4570 ausreichend


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

Im Moment reicht der i5-4570 für alle Spiele locker aus. Aber in ein paar Jahren könnte es sinnvoll sein, die CPU dann zu übertakten, so dass Du den Unterbau etwas länger behalten kannst.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

Softy schrieb:


> Jop. Oder der Athlon II X4 750K für das ganz schmale Budget.


 
Den hatte ich noch vergessen, aber das ist ja auch keine Sockel AM3+ CPU sondern eine Sockel FM2 CPU und redete von den AM3+.
Nimm den Core i5 4570.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

1.Was wäre eine passendes mb zum 4570?
2.Kann man ungefähr einschätzen wie lange der 4570 noch reichen wird?
Und wie lange noch ca.ein übertakteter 4670k reichen würde?Viel länger?


----------



## Softy (26. September 2013)

1. z.B. das Asrock H87 Pro4 oder B85 Pro4 oder das Gigabyte H87 D3H.

2. Die nächsten paar Jahre wird der i5 ohne OC schon gut ausreichen zum spielen. I.d.R. limitiert (im Moment) sowieso die Grafikkarte.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

1. Ich würde das GA-H87-HD3 nehmen
2. Kann ich nicht genau sagen, kommt aber auch darauf an wie hoch due die CPU takten kannst und das liegt wiederum daran was für einen Kühler du hast und ob du eine gute oder schlechte CPU zum übertakten erwischt hast.
2b. Der Core i5 4570 wird auch sehr lange ausreichen.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Wo liegt der Unterschied das die m Modelle minimal günstiger sind?
Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der b und h Reihe?

Edit:Wo liegt der Unterschied zwischen dem D3H und HD3 Modell?


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wo liegt der Unterschied das die m Modelle minimal günstiger sind?


 
Sie sind kleiner und haben weniger Ausstattung.


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

Zwischen dem D3H und dem HD3 liegt ist glaube ich der Unterschied dass das D3H einen Intel LAN Anschluss hat und das anderen von einen anderen Hersteller und dass das D3H einen Digitalen Audio Anschluss hat.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Was ist der Unterschied zwischen der b und h Reihe?


Der B-Chip ist stärker beschnitten als der H-Chip.
Der grösste Unterschied ist, dass du mit einem B-Chipsatz kein RAID benutzen kannst.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Also, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstehe sind h Modelle etwas besser und das D3H etwas besser als das HD3.
Lohnt isch dieses digital audio?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Nur wenn Du eine relativ gute Anlage hast. Dann solltest Du dir aber direkt eine Soundkarte gönnen (Asus Xonar DX oder D1 oder Essence...). Oder extern U7.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. September 2013)

Sagen wir's mal so.
Für 0815-Soundanlagen und alle Headsets reicht der Onboard-Chip in jedem Fall aus und für gescheites Audioequipment sollte man sowieso eine dedizierte Soundkarte kaufen, da diese immer besser klingen als Onboardsound.

Beim Chip hast du Recht, Z ist besser als H ist besser als B.

HD3 oder D3H... Funktionieren tut beides, wenn das Geld da ist, nimm das D3H.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Ist der LAN Anschlus vom HD3 schlechter ist ja schon etwas günstiger


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Nein, der ist nicht schlechter.


----------



## Teutonnen (26. September 2013)

Keine Ahnung. Ich habe den hier auf meinem Board und bisher keine Probleme damit gehabt:
Intel 82579 Gigabit LAN Controller

Zu anderen Chips will ich nichts sagen, da ich sie nie benutzt habe.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Brauche ich mit einem 4570 eigentlich auch weniger W beim NT?


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Ein gutes 400 Watt Netzteil reicht sowohl für den 4570, als auch für einen übertakteten 4670K oder 4770K plus jede erhältliche Single-GPU Graka.

Das neue Testsystem von der Computerbase besteht unter anderem aus einem übertakteten i7 4770K und einer GTX Titan, und wird vom BeQuiet E9 400 Watt befeuert : Intel


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

@Rosigatton 
Bei der HD 7970GHz wäre ich vorsichtig, gerade bei Karten mit Werks OC und deren hohen Spannung.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Reicht trotzdem locker : Test: AMD Radeon HD 7970 GHz Edition (Seite 9) - ComputerBase

Das war noch mit nem übertakteten i7 2600K .


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wäre dann die Liste momentan.
Graka mal schauen wie auch die neuen AMD Modelle so sind 
Ab wann kann man die eigentlich kaufen?


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Die werden über deinem Budget liegen und die Mittelklasse wird wahrscheinlich einfach aus umgelabelten 7xx0ern bestehen.
Außerdem brauchst du ohne OC keinen K2


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Raijintek Themis Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Voll günstiges Monster : Deepcool Ice Warrior Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

Bei einen 3770K auf 4,5GHz sind es schon ca. 15Watt mehr Nvidia GeForce GTX 760 im Test (Seite 9) - ComputerBase


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Huiuiui, ja und ? Reicht trotzdem locker


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Monsjo schrieb:


> Die werden über deinem Budget liegen und die Mittelklasse wird wahrscheinlich einfach aus umgelabelten 7xx0ern bestehen.
> Außerdem brauchst du ohne OC keinen K2


 
Wer sagt denn, dass ich zwingend die 290 haben möchte?
Die 280 wäre ja auch eine Alternative zu 7970 denke ich mal.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Mal abwarten wie die Karten sich in Tests schlagen, wie die Preise werden, wann welche mit Custom-Kühlung auf den Markt kommen......


----------



## Monsjo (26. September 2013)

Für 400€? Eher nicht, die Karten drunter werden einfach umbenannte 7xx0er sein.


----------



## Dueliist (26. September 2013)

Ist die rev.C Version vom Groß Clockner noch recht neu?Bei mindfactory gibts nur die B Version


----------



## grenn-CB (26. September 2013)

Dueliist schrieb:


> Wer sagt denn, dass ich zwingend die 290 haben möchte?
> Die 280 wäre ja auch eine Alternative zu 7970 denke ich mal.



Die R9 280X soll laut Gerüchten eine HD 7970GHz sein nur eventuell mit anderen Takt.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. September 2013)

Jou, Revision C ist nagelneu : Preisentwicklung für EKL Alpenföhn Groß Clockner rev. C (84000000018) (90 Tage) | Geizhals Deutschland  Seit 8.7.2013 gelistet.

Ist aber wurscht, weil Revision B schon sehr gut ist. Großartig anders oder besser wird C auch nicht sein .


----------

